# Working Skype Video



## byrnsey88 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey guys i finally got skype working with this
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1153285

Works great and switches back and forth between cameras.


----------



## iamtyy (Jun 6, 2011)

I tried it out... wasn't able to get video to work. Can you tell me more about your setup? Froyo? Rom? GB leak?


----------



## byrnsey88 (Jun 22, 2011)

I am on Gummy GBE Beta 2


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

Where did you get the skype apk I can't get the link to work

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## byrnsey88 (Jun 22, 2011)

Should be fixed now. It was on XDA



originaldobo said:


> Where did you get the skype apk I can't get the link to work
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

I tried it on froyo and wasnt showing video...when 2.3.4 hits Im gonna give that a go


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

Worked on 2.3.4 sweet

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterxkovach (Jun 9, 2011)

what zip did you download in the xda post?


originaldobo said:


> Worked on 2.3.4 sweet
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

The two cam no auto run

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## 0195311 (Jul 14, 2011)

For anyone else trying to get Skype working on an EP4 based ROM, download the fourth or fifth .zip file attached to the XDA post that the OP linked:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1153285

If you are running 2.2 and do not know which file to download, here is a direct link to the file that should work for you:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=646767&d=1309929992

2.3 based ROMS should have luck using this version:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=647502&d=1309995679


----------



## d-loko (Jul 21, 2011)

Is there a working Skype apk for an EP1F ROM?


----------



## Mefloump (Jul 28, 2011)

I got this to work on the stock rom but I have an issue with the volume too low. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## RafficaX (Jun 10, 2011)

which apk did you use for the stock rom?


----------

